# Eibach Sportlines



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, ive had my sportline on my 240's since my first one, brand new, im on my 3rd S13 now. I never thought about it till now, but does anyone know what the springrate for the sportlines are? I looked on there site but all I got was the lowering amount. 

Thanks
~Robbie~


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

i dont know about the spring rate on 240s with eibach sportlines. try searching and youll find your answer


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I have for 3 weeks straight...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I have for 3 weeks straight...


From the NICO Forums Suspension FAQ:

S13 Chassis: 

EIBACH SPORTLINE
Spring Rate - F : 1.92~2.0kg/mm
Spring Rate - R : 2.4~2.5kg/mm
Ride Height - F : -2.2" / -1.75" (test)
Ride Height - R : -2.1" / -1.75" (test)

STOCK
Spring Rate - F : 2.0kg/mm (2.2 for sport package?)
Spring Rate - R : 2.0kg/mm (2.2 for sport package?)

1 kg(f)/mm is around 56 lb(f)/in.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I never go to NICO. Thanks :thumbup:


----------

